# The Complete Idiot's Guide to Heirloom Vegetables Book Review



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

The Complete Idiot's Guide to Heirloom Vegetables Book Review










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------

